# Another tool question



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

Anybody have any experience with the Dremel 3D Printer?


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Well it doesn't seem to have a heated bed which can be a drawback.

It seems to only use PLA filament which I understand is not as desirable as being able to use ABS.

There are many, many models of 3D printers - so do your research before jumping in and buying one just because it has a name you know.

https://www.3dhubs.com/best-3d-printer-guide

http://3dprintingindustry.com/3d-printing-basics-free-beginners-guide/


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

fcwilt said:


> Well it doesn't seem to have a heated bed which can be a drawback.
> 
> It seems to only use PLA filament which I understand is not as desirable as being able to use ABS.
> 
> ...


That's why I'm asking the questions. I figured there had to be a reason it was way cheaper then a Makerbot.


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

I know very little about 3D printer but someone told me there is a good one out there and once assembeled you print the final pieces. I could not beging to tell you who it was mad by, but he said it was like $300 (USD).


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

I think I'm just going to save my pennies, and get a Makerbot Replicator 2 when the time comes.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I know nothing about 3D printers beyond the basics.... but I know tools. In my experience, you should buy only high-quality (and therefore somewhat expensive) ones, not the cheapest you can find. A quality tool is a pleasure to use; a cheap one is a headache.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

ncrc5315 said:


> I think I'm just going to save my pennies, and get a Makerbot Replicator 2 when the time comes.


I don't know that I'd get one of those.

If I am reading the site correctly that unit doesn't have a heated bed and doesn't use ABS.


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

A great craftsman never blames his tools


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

SBRacing said:


> A great craftsman never blames his tools


True. A tool is only as good as the hand that holds it.

But a great craftsman also knows a good tool and gets the best. You don't think Michelangelo was using cheap hogs-bristle brushes to paint the Sistene Chapel, to you?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

SBRacing said:


> A great craftsman never blames his tools


When you're talking 3D printers, that old saw makes no sense. The quality of the produced item will be directly influenced by the quality of the 3D printer you use. You can make the perfect 3D model, and if you use a sub-standard 3D printer to produce it, you get a sub-standard part.


----------

